# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour hè 2015 : Du lịch Vạn Chài Resort 3 ngày 2 đêm giá rẻ hè 2015 lh 0966072501

## saleanhsaomoi

*Tour du lịch Vạn Chài Resort*
*(Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện ô tô)*

Tour du lịch Vạn Chài Resort 3 ngày 2 đêm . Cách thị xã Sầm Sơn, Thanh Hoá khoảng 3km, khu nghỉ dưỡng Vạn Chài dường như tách biệt hẳn phố xá. Những mái nhà ngói đỏ, tường gạch thô, với trang trí nội thất chủ đạo là tre và gốm, mỗi phòng nghỉ được thiết kế như một gian nhà biệt lập rộng thoáng, có hàng ba hóng gió biển, có phòng tắm thông với khoảng trời. Một không gian tĩnh lặng, còn nguyên chất đồng quê quả là thích hợp với những ai muốn " trốn" nơi náo nhiệt của phố thị về đây tìm chút thảnh thơi.

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Vạn Chài  Resort (ăn: trưa, tối)*
06h30: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – ASM Travel* đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Sầm Sơn. Trên xe nghe hướng dẫn viên giới thiệu, tổ chức các trò chơi và giao lưu văn nghệ.
10h30: Đến Khu nghỉ dưỡng Vạn Chài Resort, Quý khách thăm quan khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp, tự do dạo chơi ngắm cảnh, chụp ảnh lưu niệm. ăn trưa và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều Quý khách tự do thăm quan tắm khoáng nóng, xông hơi hay tham gia chơi các môn thể thao như: Tennis, Karaoke, Spa… (khách tự phí). Ăn tối tự do khám phá Vạn Chài về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Vạn Chài resort.

*Ngày 02: Vạn Chài Resort (ăn: sáng, trưa, tối)*
07h30: Ăn sáng, tận hưởng những ngày nghỉ yên bình bên người thân - nắng nghe tiếng biển khơi, tiếng hàng phi lao, tắm biển, bể bơi… tự do mua sắm hải sản bên những con thuyền vừa trở về bên bãi biển.
*Chiều:* Quý khách tập trung tại bãi biển tham gia chương trình _Team Building_ (đoàn trên 40 khách) các trò chơi tập thể do hoạt náo viên và hướng dẫn công ty du lịch *ASM Travel* tổ chức trên bãi biển. Sau đó tự do tắm biển.
18h30: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng khách sạn. 
20h00: Quý khách ra biển tự do dạo bộ ngắm trăng và những ánh điện của tàu đánh cá lung linh trên biển. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 03: Vạn Chài - Hà Nội (ăn: sáng, trưa)*
07h30: Ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do thăm quan, dạo chơi hay mua sắm, tắm khoáng, xông hơi và các dịch vụ khác tại Resort.
11h30: Sau bữa trưa và trả phòng khách sạn, xe đón Đoàn khởi hành về Hà Nội, Dọc đường nghỉ ngơi mua sắm đặc sản Thanh Hoá. Đến Hà Nội trả khách tại điểm đón kết thúc chương trình Tour đi Vạn Chài Resort 3 ngày 2 đêm và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói cho một 01 khách: 2.950.000 VNĐ* 
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên mang tính tham khảo, có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*
- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô 29 chỗ đi Vạn Chài Resort, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.  
- Khách sạn: Vạn Chài Resort. Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh, 2-3 người/phòng. 
- Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình (Gồm 5 bữa ăn chính, 2 bữa ăn sáng).
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình. (nếu có).
- Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.
- Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ
- Khuyến mại nước uống trên xe.

** GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
- Phí tổ chức chương trình trò chơi bãi biển.
- Phụ thu ăn tiệc tối thứ 7 của Vạn Chài resort (nếu có).

** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04 3931 0461 Hotline:* *0966 072 501*
*Email: yen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.newstarlighttravel.com  – www.thuexedulichhanoi.com.vn* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 
http://dulichsamsonasm.com/tour-du-l...t-3-ngay-2-dem

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

